# Squirrel Kill



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Hi folks

Took my catty out on a walk with my faithful dog ( see avatar pic) this morning, looking for a squirrel or two. They love to get their little jaws into the sweet chestnuts at this time of year, so I headed straight to a stand of those trees. My dog knows exactly what to do and keeps his eyes peeled for any movement...I knew he'd spotted one when he shuffled round the back of the trunk of and old chestnut, and sure enough the little bugger came round my side of the tree qand into full view ( he was watching the dog!!)

Hit him centre shot at the base of the neck with a 9.5mm steel ball and he dropped like a stone...Jack was onto him before he had a chance to twitch and brought him straight back to me.

Paced it out and it was sh0t at 19 yards. I was using my holly slingshot with a single theraband gold 26-18mm taper 30cm bands drawn butterfly.










Thanks for looking folks...Squirrel season is now upon us, and I'll keep you updated

Keith


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

good shooting buddy


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Great stuff, they can be a real pest; the Hazel groves are a good place to look too. When I used to hunt them with an airifle. we would look for the biggest Oak we could, it was almost gaurunteed to have one or two.


----------



## gamekeeper john (Apr 11, 2011)

great shot mate, john


----------



## Martin (Jan 17, 2010)

Good shot, nice looking catty to.

Martin


----------



## keef (May 27, 2011)

Thanks guys... I work in a big estate, with 400 acres plus of woodland and 400 acres of mixed fields and I do the pest control... Mostly i shoot squirrels with either shotgun or FA airgun, but I enjoy using my catty SO much more..

whippcrack.. Yea, the hazels are pretty much ravaged of nuts , but they are hard to hit with a catty in there..Only chance is when they come down to the ground to bury..I must look out for a shot in that area.

Martin; thanks for the comment on the catty mate.. I still havn't finished it off properly, and I'm testing out the design to see if it suits..seems to so far, and I''l post up some pics soon

Cheers guys

keith


----------



## Papa G (Aug 19, 2011)

great shoot, nice catty, kill the little greay buggers.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Keith. I got my first of the season last week.
Philly


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Way to go Keith!


----------



## fishjunkie (Sep 10, 2011)

very nice good shot is that dog in the pic yours? i love rotts and will aways have them


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice shot! It is always very satisfying to work with a hunting dog.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## BIG-B (Sep 16, 2011)

Great shot Keef. Cheers BIG-B


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Thats awesome man, your slingshot design gives me ideas. And the kill made with 3/8ths steel shows you dont necessarily need heavy ammo to hunt squirell. Thanks for posting.


----------

